# 2012 Giant Defy Composite 1 - Detailed component specs



## lucashhhh (Oct 11, 2013)

Hello,
early 2013 I bought a 2012 Giant Defy Composite 1, with 10 speed Shimano Ultegra, 105 brakes, carbon frame.
Happy with it.
But I'd like to replace a bent derailer. I see them on Amazon, but the question is: which Ultegra. There seems to be a lot...
The Giant website in their detailed specs is very generic, it just list the "Shimano Ultegra"
I would like to know: where can I find the detailed component specs of my 2012 Giant Defy Composite 1? Which Shimano Ultegra group was installed? Where would this information normally be available?

Thanks


----------



## Kodiak21 (Jan 30, 2012)

Is the derailleur really bent? Or is the hanger itself bent? I'd get it checked out at a bike shop first, because that will save you more money from buying something you may not need.

But if the rear derailleur really is damaged, then it seems to be the Ultegra 6700 rear derailleur with the short pulley cage. Again, I'd get it checked out at a shop first before buying a derailleur, 'cause the problem may not be with the derailleur itself, but with the derailleur hanger instead.


----------

